# Grand Canyon Colorado River Flows - August, September, October 2015



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Grand Canyon - Colorado River Flows - August, September, and October

The anticipated release volume for August is 800,000 acre-feetwith daily fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 17,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for September is approximately 710,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 15,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for October is 600,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 7,000 cfs and 13,000 cfs. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of August.

Updated August 14, 2015

Katrina Grantz, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3635 [email protected]_


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Any flows are good flows in the Grand Canyon!


----------

